# Ribs with pineapple juice??



## shinny (Jul 22, 2012)

I put slices of pineapple on a ham when I bake them. I've had pineapple glaze on pork too. When I smoke ribs with the 2-2-1 method I use apple juice when wrapping them for the second hour. Has anyone used pineapple juice when wrapping ribs, and if so how did it turn out? I'm just curious and have not read any threads about it.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 22, 2012)

try it...let us know ;)


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 22, 2012)

Isn't there an enzyme in pineapple that breaks down meat fibers? Maybe that's papaya, I can't remember. Anyway, I'd just be careful of the cook time, might end up with rib paste.


----------



## shinny (Jul 22, 2012)

I figured I'd ask before trying it. I would hate to ruin perfectly good ribs. I made my best ribs tonight. I went to get my camera for Qview and my kids tore into them before I could get the pics. Oh well. I was too afraid to try the pineapple tonight.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 22, 2012)

Md is correct on both pineapple and papaya.

Only fresh pineapple will work as a tenderizer. In processed pineapple the enzymes are killed that do the tenderizing. 

One caution to using meat tenderizers like pineapple and papaya. They are heat activated. So if you cook something to the point you want them, serve it immediately. I have seen people use fresh pineapple with chicken and beef skewers and the meat turn to mush after it sat for a bit. If used properly it can be a wonderful thing.


----------



## smokin on bayou (Jul 22, 2012)

I have used fresh pineapple when smoking ribs several times. I don't know the science behind it, but the ribs taste great.

That being said, I fine oranges and tangerines to be even better on ribs.


----------



## old_dog (Jul 22, 2012)

I use pineapple juice with soy sauce for basting.  Gives kind of an Hawaiian tang to the ribs.  I've never used it while foiling, though. 

Raw pineapple juice is a strong meat tenderizer, but I think heating the juice destroys the tenderizing enzyme.  Canned juice shouldn't turn the meat to mush.


----------

